# Debt Collectors may soon text or DM you as much as they want



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/10/30/why-your-next-text-or-dm-may-soon-be-from-a-debt-collector.html


> The Consumer Financial Protection Bureau on Friday issued a final rule that essentially updates the rules outlined in the Fair Debt Collection Practices Act, which prohibited debt collectors from using harassing, abusive or unfair practices. The law, which was passed in 1977, is silent on collection agencies' use of e-communications because they simply didn't exist then. Friday's rule updates that, ruling that collection agencies can interact with consumers across all forms of electronic communications.





> Among some of the updates made by the new rules, the CFPB explicitly says debt collectors can send unlimited text messages, emails and direct messages on social media platforms to consumers. When it comes to phone calls, collection agencies can contact consumers up to seven times a week about each debt that they may have outstanding.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Just in time for all the defaults happening.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Just in time for all the defaults happening.


Wasn't this commission Elizabeth Warren's crowning achievement?


----------



## Eco-Charles (Jul 18, 2020)

Back in the late 80's a guy at my work would have 20+ calls a day from collectors. Our store had 100 employees and they would call every department basically to let everyone know he was behind in payments.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

^ This why a land line # is kept. All Banks and creditors get that #.

I dunno. But fits right into, The Four Headless Women of the Apocalypse.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

"_However, new rules released Friday give debt collectors explicit permission to use a wide range of communication methods to interact with consumers, including...social media messaging__._"

The social media part is what stood out to me more than the texting part. I can see agencies making public posts on Twitter and Facebook to shame people into paying. Imagine a debt collector posting on someone's public wall that they are delinquent dead-beats. This would be seen by family members, employers (both current and prospective), and bank lenders. Twitter and Facebook would go along with it happily if they were offered a slice of the pie.

21st century scarlet letter.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Diamondraider said:


> Wasn't this commission Elizabeth Warren's crowning achievement?


Stopping the Debt Collectors from harassment...That's what Dems did. Now Trump Admin is changing the law so they can harass the hell out of people


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

dauction said:


> Stopping the Debt Collectors from harassment...That's what Dems did. Now Trump Admin is changing the law so they can harass the hell out of people


Don't get into obligations you can't satisfy. Problem solved.

It's odd that I've never had a debt collector call me. I can only think it's because they have no reason to.


----------



## aluber1968 (Aug 7, 2016)

Null said:


> Don't get into obligations you can't satisfy. Problem solved.
> 
> It's odd that I've never had a debt collector call me. I can only think it's because they have no reason to.


I guess you were never in a hospital or had serious health issues.
If you were in those situations and had no bills then you most probably have Medicaid and not regular commercial insurance.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

dauction said:


> Stopping the Debt Collectors from harassment...That's what Dems did. Now Trump Admin is changing the law so they can harass the hell out of people


I think I asked about the commission


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

aluber1968 said:


> I guess you were never in a hospital or had serious health issues.
> If you were in those situations and had no bills then you most probably have Medicaid and not regular commercial insurance.


I would qualify 'health issues' into preventable/modifiable vs bonafide chance.

If you smoke, are overweight/obese, inactive, do drugs, crash a car while driving drunk - and experience health complications that are either caused or exacerbated by those factors - I really don't feel bad for you and bankruptcy is what you deserve. You don't get to offload the responsibility of your bad decisions unto society. Reap what you sow.

If you get hit BY a drunk driver or need long term medical care because of something you did not actively participate in making worse (Alzheimers, various genetic conditions, etc.), then I think there's a good argument to be made for more social care and area society needs to improve.

But anyway, medical debt is significant in the US. However, it frequently stems from people who CHOSE to be uninsured or underinsured, and failed to account for medical risk in their financial planning. By volume, the TYPES of debt you're going to be harassed about are going to be consumer debt, unrelated to medical costs directly or indirectly (for example, running up cards because you spent all cash servicing a medical debt).

I'm a motorcyclist. I KNOWINGLY take extreme risk for a hobby. I have a life insurance policy, health insurance that in my estimation covers my risk profile, and cash and assets that I can live for about 5 years if all my income stopped tomorrow. Hell, I even have self-defense insurance that covers my criminal and civil defense if I ever have to use force on another person. This all involves future planning, something society is allergic to.

And I did get into a serious motorcycle accident. It would have been about 45k altogether, but because I was insured, everything was covered but $500 out of pocket for me. Otherwise I don't contribute to my own demise, so no, I don't have any 'serious' medical needs, mostly because I choose not to.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

It will be overturned as soon as Biden is sworn in.

As will a bunch of other stuff Trump changed.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

observer said:


> It will be overturned as soon as Biden is sworn in.
> 
> As will a bunch of other stuff Trump changed.


Are you serious?

Biden made his entire political career being in bed with credit card companies. Why do you think so many of them are based in Delaware?

Look, we get it, you hate Trump. But do you really think that Joe Biden, who's been in politics for 47 years, is suddenly going to rescue people from something he himself helped to create?

Buy yourself a comfortable chair, because you're going to be waiting quite a while.

https://www.gq.com/story/joe-biden-bankruptcy-bill
https://www.forbes.com/sites/claire...edit-cards-are-from-delaware/?sh=34273c541119


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Biden made his entire political career being in bed with credit card companies. Why do you think so many of them are based in Delaware?
> 
> ...


I am serious.

Biden was right. People should pay their debts (including Trump).

The credit card thing was years ago. Bidens loyalties (bought, like any other politician) lie elsewhere now. Democrats are going to push back on this loosening up of rules that were put in when Obama was president, just like Republicans have been doing with Trump.

I don't hate Trump, I dislike some of the things he does and has done.

The pendulum will swing the other way and I think we'll be Blue for at least 8 years, maybe 12.

Obviously, no one knows for sure, it's just a hunch.

BTW, there are some things, like immigration, that I do agree with Trump. I just don't agree with the way he's going about it.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

nj9000 said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/10/30/why-your-next-text-or-dm-may-soon-be-from-a-debt-collector.html


As they should... how can you not return someone elses money after they lend it to you?!
Bring back the debtors' prison!


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Just in time for all the defaults happening.


 We all knew it was coming!! 
My 2019 Mitsubishi is involved with a lawsuit regarding Santander Consumer USA for 550,000,000.00. 
Predatory loans involving dealerships. I told Santander to come get my car. I am paying more interest than the total car payment. They ironically lost 11 payments that I made (I have receipts showing that I paid), as of today I owe over 50,000.00 for a car value of 8500.00. 
I got way smart, got all of my stuff out of the car, including important papers. I also dropped my rideshare insurance and went pay per mile (Milewise) with Allstate. 16 cents per mile and 1.99 a day being parked at home. Saves a bunch of $$. 
So fighting that legal battle.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Are you serious?
> 
> Biden made his entire political career being in bed with credit card companies. Why do you think so many of them are based in Delaware?
> 
> ...


Love this one!!



observer said:


> I am serious.
> 
> Biden was right. People should pay their debts (including Trump).
> 
> ...


 Trump is a business man, he ran for president because he could afford to. He is headstrong and careless at the same time. His tweets are crazy most of the time. 
Today Trump supporters ambushed Biden's political bus in Texas. 
I really hate to see what happens come election day.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

observer said:


> Biden was right. People should pay their debts


Including his son Hunter?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

mikes424 said:


> Including his son Hunter?


Yupp.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

USA can’t afford to pay its debts. All it can do is out-inflate them. Macro economics to your and my economics is what squiggly quantum physics is to Newtonian physics. (Yes, I know, the analogy is scalarly inverted. —hey, coincidink: current POTUS’s turpitude is purely scalar.)


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

See what happens going off the Gold Standard so the Federal Reserve can create dollars out of thin air by book keeping entry.
My parents said, in the early 60's that if you can not pay for it in cash, you can not afford it. The house was the only exception.
Today with Covid we move even closer to the cashless society that the Globalists envisioned long ago. And China has been hording as much Gold as they can. Even other countries have been demanding to get posession of there reserves that are kept in other countries , which they are not returning, Gee ! wonder why ? Because like Fort Knox, there isn't any.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Sure, people should pay their debts, but just as much as it is a debtors fault for taking debts they cannot pay, it is also a creditors fault for taking the risk and lending the money. They take the risk and they lose, sometimes. That's why you pay interest, because they are gambling they will make more on the interest from people who pay back than they will lose from people that don't.

I'm not a big fan of debt, and I cannot imagine myself getting in much debt short of a medical catastrophe. Yes, sure, I'm uninsured, but I make no promises I can pay anyone back. If a hospital chooses to treat me anyways, that's on them. The law says they have to treat me? Sucks for them. I didn't write the law. I didn't agree to the social contract. I don't feel a responsibility to buy insurance that I don't want to buy. You save my life there's a good chance I'll pay back my debts. On the other hand, if you start calling my boss / coworkers every day to harass because I'm too slow I'll probably declare medical bankruptcy to spare other people from suffering. Trying to collect debts from me is probably a lot like trying to squeeze blood from a turnip. I have nothing much to collect. Basically, I can probably sell my assets and pay a debt of up to maybe $35K relatively quickly and I'm not going to drag my feet on it, but past that I'm going to have to work to make more. Put me $60K, maybe even $200K in debt I can probably manage that over time if I'm not hounded by collectors. Ask me for $2 million well good luck because I'll probably never make that in my life time, so if there is a medical procedure to save my life that costs $2 million you should just pull the plug.




Null said:


> But anyway, medical debt is significant in the US. However, it frequently stems from people who CHOSE to be uninsured or underinsured, and failed to account for medical risk in their financial planning. By volume, the TYPES of debt you're going to be harassed about are going to be consumer debt, unrelated to medical costs directly or indirectly (for example, running up cards because you spent all cash servicing a medical debt).





observer said:


> Biden was right. People should pay their debts (including Trump).


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Actually in the late 90's I learned about a way to discharge credit card debt. But it's been so long I can not explain it without a refresher course. One really has to know how todays money system works. But I do remember 4 letters to be sent, and you may have to go to court. The beauti of it was that in court you would expose there fraudulant card game and you would get, "In the interest of Just-Us , case dismissed." Most of the time you would not even set foot in a court room. Today on the other hand, who knows if or what laws have changed to prevent the peasants ? (Slaves to the monetary system) in the field to do such a thing.

Course your going to be thinking. Well if it were that easy, how come every one isn't doing it. Gota be a scam then right ? Don't know. Have to revisit that again.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Bankruptcy is an easy way to discharge any debt... well, except for student debt. The dumbest debt of all.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

But then you have a bankruptcy on your credit report for 10 years. The above does not.

The easy way is not always the best way. 
Like traffic tickets, far easier to pay than take the time to learn court procedures and time off work which could get you fired.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Just in time for all the defaults happening.


Rotsa Ruck !


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

dauction said:


> Stopping the Debt Collectors from harassment...That's what Dems did. Now Trump Admin is changing the law so they can harass the hell out of people


Now, Lenders from Foreign countries can be able to call and harass Trump. LOL


----------



## Hackenstein (Dec 16, 2014)

Diamondraider said:


> Wasn't this commission Elizabeth Warren's crowning achievement?


Yes. Republicans gutted it.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Hackenstein said:


> Yes. Republicans gutted it.


Ok. Had no idea.


----------



## nj9000 (Jun 6, 2019)

Social media is a circus as it is, I can only imagine what Twitter will look like with all the woke people having debt collectors posting on their walls constantly :roflmao: . This may be something that finally shuts down things like twitter and tik tok.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

aluber1968 said:


> I guess you were never in a hospital or had serious health issues.
> If you were in those situations and had no bills then you most probably have Medicaid and not regular commercial insuran
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

nj9000 said:


> Social media is a circus as it is, I can only imagine what Twitter will look like with all the woke people having debt collectors posting on their walls constantly :roflmao: . This may be something that finally shuts down things like twitter and tik tok.


Social media will probably make it against the rules to post anything like debt collections.

Most media is anonymous and they won't allow anyone to dox their members.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

If you read the whole law it says that the debt collector can not call you at work if you tell them not to that it effects you job . They can't call. And if you tell them your not going to pay the dept and yo stop callyou they can no longer call you or anyone else about you dept.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Diamondraider said:


> Wasn't this commission Elizabeth Warren's crowning achievement?


In a word: no.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> ^ This why a land line # is kept. All Banks and creditors get that #.
> 
> I dunno. But fits right into, The Four Headless Women of the Apocalypse.


A free Google number will also do the trick. Either that or just don't answer unknown calls.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

"I can afford the monthly payment" is not the same thing as "I can afford it"


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> In a word: no.


What was?


----------



## Smell My Finger (Jun 11, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Wasn't this commission Elizabeth Warren's crowning achievement?


Wasn't weakening consumer protections just like these the Republicans goal in life?


----------



## Gigworker (Oct 23, 2019)

If you have to go the the hospital for an emergency, and than get an outrageous bill, yes I can understand why you can’t pay your bill. If you buy expensive toys on credit and don’t pay your bills, I can’t feel sorry for you, unless you all of a sudden lost your job (assuming it is not your fault) and you can’t get another job. Too many people buy expensive items they don’t have to have on credit, and complain when the collector calls when they don’t pay their bill.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Diamondraider said:


> Wasn't this commission Elizabeth Warren's crowning achievement?


Ah, Pukeahontis.



Null said:


> I'm a motorcyclist.


How many pax can you fit on the back of your motorcycle? Do you stack them on top of one another? Have a side car on your motorcycle?


----------

